# American looking for work in GDL



## bholmes79 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm moving to GDL for a month to perfect my Spanish. Aside from teaching English, can anyone recommend companies that are interested in hiring bilingual educated Americans? I have worked in Mazatlan for the past 4 years and have an FM3, but am interested in living and working in a larger city.

As for me, I have a background in sales and marketing. I've traveled extensively and believe my cultural awareness will allow me to integrate easily into life in GDL. At this point in my life, I'm more interested in finding a company where I see myself happy, productive and growing, versus one that will pay me a lot of money and chain me in an office. 

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated!


----------

